
An Open Letter to Sec. Ashton Carter - chmars
http://blog.erratasec.com/2016/03/an-open-letter-to-sec-ashton-carter.html
======
yueq
I'm Chinese. I feel this part very offensive.

"...but without stopping the Chinese or Russians from knowing this detail..."

